# flashtlight for law enforcement?



## ilyailya (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi every one. I would like to get me a flashlight that can be used for law enforcement. I was thinking to get the surefire , but the cheaper versions are not very good. Another one that caught my eye was night ops gladius, but its over 150 dollars. Are there any similar flashlights for under $100? 

I need something small, rechargable(but not necessarily ) lasts long time, and very bright. 

It will be used for law enforcement and personal use

thanks in advance. 

Recomendations are welcome.


----------



## ilyailya (Dec 11, 2006)

wops, i think i posted in wrong section
sorry about that.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Dec 12, 2006)

Look for a private message from me, or eMail me at home:
[email protected]
or work:
[email protected]
preferrably from your work eMail account, if you have one.


----------



## stdlrf11 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sounds like you need to look at the Streamlight Strion. Around $100, small, rechargeable, good runtime and VERY bright. 
I have one I use at work and at home and I'm pleased with it. 

Hope this helps,
stdlrf11


----------



## mercop (Jan 19, 2007)

I see 25 SF G2s and 6P for every 1 of any other light I see on duty belts. The G2 is a standard issue back up like to the enlightened officers it seems.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 19, 2007)

Surefires will always be a good choice. I think quite a few people here have been getting the Lumens Factory 3.7 volt light assembly for their Surefire 6P or G2's and running it with a single recharageable - I forget if they use the 18650 or 18500 - probably one of those - good runtime and this LA gives a 100 Lumen output. One of our LEO's here is pretty big on the Gladius (I think mine is great) and they can be found at times for around $120- $140.


----------



## springbok (Jan 19, 2007)

I use the streamlight strion on duty, and have a surefire g2, with AW's upgrade kit, as my backup.

I am still shopping for a HUGE flashlight as primary, for vehicle stops etc.


----------



## TimB (Jan 21, 2007)

I carry a Inova T4 on my duty belt for backup use, and have a 4Dcell Mag light modded with a T-bin LED as my In-Hand light. If I did not already have the modded Mag light, one of the current stock LED models would be fine for a main light also.

-Tim


----------



## Meduza (Jan 21, 2007)

springbok, HUGE flashlight for vehicle stops you say...

What about:
http://elektrolumens.com/Stunner-XRE/Stunner-XRE.html


----------



## PursuitSS (Jan 21, 2007)

I either use a M*g-85 or a Surefire M-6. I can't count how many times I've dropped the Surefire and it still works! The down side.............*SIX 123 Batteries!*. You can't beat either one on a vehicle stop, also Blackhawk makes a nylon holster for the Surefire that will fit a duty rig.

PursuitSS 1*


----------



## springbok (Jan 21, 2007)

Meduza : lol, thats huge.

I have been seriously pondering the Borealis made by juancho.

Need a light which lights the bad boys up


----------



## litho123 (Jan 21, 2007)

springbok said:


> I have been seriously pondering the Borealis made by juancho.
> 
> Need a light which lights the bad boys up


 
The Borealis is a M*G85 by another name.

Apparently a "well known" flashlight manufacturer didn't want their name associated/used with such an outstanding light as what Juancho puts together. 

He's top-notch!


----------



## Schnotts (Jan 21, 2007)

Night-ops Falcata.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 22, 2007)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147255


----------



## mercop (Jan 23, 2007)

Be sure whatever you choose there is a decent holster for it. I teach bezel down in front on the reaction side.


----------

